

Daft Punk's Magical Pyramid/Spaceship: Infiltrated! - darragjm
http://www.pitchforkmedia.com/article/news/44892-daft-punks-magical-pyramidspaceship-infiltrated
Figured I'd try to spice up the music-related hacker news a bit...<p>Here's some more pics during construction:
<a href="http://www.erolalkan.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4048" rel="nofollow">http://www.erolalkan.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4048</a>
======
darragjm
Figured I'd try to spice up the music-related hacker news a bit...

Here's some more pics during construction:
<http://www.erolalkan.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4048>

